# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..طلب

## البتول الفلسطينية

[align=center] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني اجد انكم تضعون هنا مكانا للوظائف الشاغرة لكني من فلسطين وكل الوظائف خارج بلادي.

اخواني .. 

اخي محاسب متخرج من جامعة النجاح الوطنية كلية الاقتصاد محاسبة وحاصل على درجة جيد جدا ولديه سنوات خبرة كبيرة يبحث عن وظيفة ادا كان بالامكان ان تساعدوني لايجاد وظيفة محاسبة له باي دولة عربية بمرتب جيد .

وبارك الله فيكم
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*سأبحث له عن طريق الانترنت يا أخت بتول*

----------


## البتول الفلسطينية

[align=center] 
بارك الله بك اخ هيثم الفقى

وجزاك ربي الفردوس الاعلى 
[/align]

----------

